# Spreadsheet to help with Sub Pricing



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

I found this on the Sawgrass website after a webinar and thought I would pass this link on. It is a great excel spreadsheet that really crunches the numbers for you and can take alot of guess work out of pricing your products and calculating profits. As a newb this was has already helped me out immensely. Best of all its FREE!!!! Good luck

Sawgrass Technologies - Desktop Sublimation Pricing Calculator


----------



## sharlynn (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks or sharing, i'm going to try it straight away. cheers Ed


----------

